# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  دانلود فیلم های آموزش پایگاه داده-دکتر حق جو دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران

## learningtv.i

با سلام به کاربران و مهندسین عزیز
دوستانی که در حال آماده شدن برای کنکور کارشناسی ارشد هستن پیشنهاد می کنم که این اموزش های پایگاه 
داده دکتر حق جو را هم نگاهی بیاندازندبه نظر بنده که عالی هستن.

در ضمن آموزش ها به فرمت swf هستند و برای دیدن ترجیحا از km-player استفاده کنید.

1- دانلود فیلم آموزش پایگاه داده دکتر حق جو (فصل اول  و دوم) ==> دانلود کنید

2- دانلود فیلم آموزش پایگاه داده دکتر حق جود(فصل سوم مدل رابطه ای) ==> دانلود کنید.

3- دانلود فیلم آموزش پایگاه داده دکتر حق جو( فصل چهارم SQL) =====> دانلود کنید

... ادامه دارد

----------


## learningtv.i

فصول بعدی هم قرار گرفتن و هر شش فصل کامل شد

4- دانلود فیلم آموزش پایگاه داده دکتر حق جو( فصل پنجم وابستگی و نرمال سازی) =====> دانلود کنید

5- دانلود فیلم آموزش پایگاه داده دکتر حق جو( فصل ششم) ===> دانلود کنید

----------


## farid1393

سلام
لطفا فیلم ها رو برام میل می کنید؟ نمیتونم دانلود کنم نمیشه و نیاز فوری دارم
ممنون

----------


## SajjadKAZ2003

*پایگاه داده ها، دکتر حق جو*

http://kashir.ir/?p=172

----------

